# Ohian Froggers?



## KaitlinDragon (Jun 20, 2010)

I wondered about any other Ohians in the frog hobby... I know your out there!


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

Lots of Buckeye frog nuts! 
Mac


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

KaitlinDragon said:


> I wondered about any other Ohians in the frog hobby... I know your out there!


Hey Kaitlin, I'm in Oakwood... good to know I'm not the only frogger girl in the Dayton area. 

What frogs do you have?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi from Cleveland. There are a couple of dart frog people up this way, including Alpha Pro. There are a few people in Columbus too, such as Kyle (Dendroboard's owner) and Brian from Brian's Tropicals.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Not to steal anyones thounder but my first summer I was into darts I lived in Pickerington Ohio (right outside of Columbus). Troy aka redeyetroyfrog or something like that (he is one of the persons on my buddy list) is from Ohio. Also Kyle the owner of DB is from Ohio. Brian from Brians Tropicals is also from Ohio, he lives in Columbus and he is a sponsor on this site!

I hope this helps. There really are some GREAT froggers out there!

Shaw


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Youngstown here...


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

If anyone is ever out Cleveland direction, I've got 3 kinds of imitator (Varadero, Tarapoto, Intermedius) and some Patricia tinctorius all looking for new owners. The imitators are all sub-adult or adult size and age.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm in Cincinnati here! Anyone else?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Were in Hiram (North East Ohio)

We welcome visitors, if you ever want to make a road trip out this way let me know.

Ron

Alpha Pro Breeders
Planet Inverts Home .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Cherry Shrimp, Crayfish and more.


----------



## KaitlinDragon (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks! I remember hearing about him in the area but I forgot (despite the fact that I see his banner here every day) 
Nice to see that Ohio is frogger country too!


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

hey names ryan ha, im in the cleveland area , Garfield heights to be exact


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

lilherp25 said:


> hey names ryan ha, im in the cleveland area , Garfield heights to be exact


I work beside where you live .


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm in Cincinnati (Fairfield to be exact)


----------



## keitht (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello all, I'm also in the Cincinnati area.

-Keith


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha, bout time some of the Cincinnati people represent!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey...count me in! I just found this thread!

I'm in New Philadelphia. Seems like everyone else is so far away. Closest froggers I can find so far are an hour and a half away. Guess that's what you get when you decide to live in a small town.


----------



## jurassicpets (Apr 17, 2007)

I live in the Cleveland area. Ive been keeping and breeding rhac. geckos (cresteds and gargoyles) along with ball pythons for close to a decade now. Ive recently acquired 2 large aquariums that I am looking into turning into planted vivs. Im really struggling putting it all together in my head though. Between lighting, humidity etc etc. All of the animals I work with now are basically set up in simplistic lab type settings. I would love to see a couple larger set ups in person. I know its a stretch to ask this, but if anyone near me who has a bit of knowledge and a few well done set ups would be so inclined to let me take a look up close and pass along a little knowledge first hand I would be forever grateful. Id be more than happy to give you a crested gecko as a thank you. I have references, including some form the all cleveland show as well if desired. Feel free to p.m. or reply here if youd be willing to help me out in my new endeavor. 
-Nick


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Cincinnati area here!! Hamilton to be exact!!


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

From KY but live on the ohio line in ashland...


----------



## quack (May 14, 2011)

I live in middletown in butler county


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm Steve. I'm a newbie in Elyria. Hi


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Howdy neighbor. I'm in West Cleveland.


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello! **waves**


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

hey guys! I'm in Charleston WV right now but my family is in Wellington - near oberlin and elyria! I have azureus, tincs (citronella), orange lamasi, and green + bronze auratus  I'll probably be looking to trade/sell an extra female or two of my citronellas soon if anyone nearby is interested


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I miht be interested in an extra female cit. What line are they and how old?


----------



## DARTGUY41 (Aug 13, 2011)

Belpre OH here


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello to DARTGUY41 in beautiful Belpre! And DendroRachel, the family and I are going to the fair next week. My daughters birth sister will be showing goats there


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys!...if anyone is looking for some tincs head on over here to youngstown Ive got a quite a few at the moment...


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

No tincs for me Troy, I hope you get a lot of takers though 

Steve


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well thank you sir!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Lakewood here just west of cleveland, if this is still an ongoing thread. Just came across it.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

Good to see all these Ohio froggers!!!!!!


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm just across the river from Cincy in Kentucky. Do I count? I usually claim that I'm from Cincy bc people usually get bad mental pictures of people from Kentucky.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Kentucky, where the men are men and the sheep are nervous! Lol I'm just kidding. I'm actually debating pouting in for a transfer to louisville for work. And my big sister lives there. I don't know what you mean about bad ideas about kentucky


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

Haha. Well i think how you started your comment off says it all. That along with missing teeth, bibbed overalls and no shoes..and perhaps some creepy banjo music here and there. But honestly it's a great place to be. I keep coming back!


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Any meetings in Ohio in September or October?

Steve


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe someone would volunteer to host one?


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Porkchop48 had talked about having one this fall after she moved here... but I think the idea kind of fizzled. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/68989-any-one-up-ohio-meet.html


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

AzureFrog said:


> Porkchop48 had talked about having one this fall after she moved here... but I think the idea kind of fizzled.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/midwest/68989-any-one-up-ohio-meet.html



You guys need to check out the tread I posted above!


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Going to Cincinnati on Saturday. Anyone have any adult Terribilis for sale or trade in that area? 




KaitlinDragon said:


> I wondered about any other Ohians in the frog hobby... I know your out there!


----------



## Eotheod (Sep 13, 2011)

Cincinnati(Delhi) here. I'm a newbie - no frogs yet! I'm glad to know there are some froggers nearby though.


----------



## fystol (Dec 10, 2011)

Jamestown, Ohio east from Dayton by about 20 minutes!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ravenna here!


----------



## mousley (Jan 19, 2011)

Dayton/Xenia, Oh. area here. I have a few viv's and am keeping Terribilis and Galactonotus. I am looking for a breeding pair of thumbnails.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

This is what happened when I tried to set up a meet. Maybe if we all flood their email and call a rediculous amount they will cave lol

From: garrett dittmer [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Friday,January 20,2012 10:19 AM To: [email protected] Subject: Rainforest

Hi I was curious to know of it would be anyway possible to have a biannual meet in the rainforest. I'm in the poison dart frog hobbyand have alot of friend all throughout ohio that would love to have a really neat place to meet up and share experiences with. I'm not sure if we would need to rent it our what have you. If this could be possible I'd love to know.

Thank you, Garrett Dittmer

Response(not expecting to have to actually rent it)


Hi,

I am not sure the RainForest would work for your group, it rents for $3000., we could offer a 50% discount if your event was on a weekday. Please let me know your thoughts.

Stacy

Stacy DeChant Group Sales Manager 216-635-3389 clemetzoo.com


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Insane! Thats not even worth emailing back!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Yea you got it. thats why it was such a brief conversation lol. Unless we get 15 vendors that would pay $100 a table lol


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha! Fat chance! If anything we could do a small meet at a local restrurant I dobt think we have much of a get together


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having a bbq around may/june. I dont think i have a collection big enough to entertain anyone for any length of time though. 10 vivs and I might get a scarlet macaw this week if the adoption goes through


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bbq it is with a loud mouth macaw....be like we are in the amazon lmao!!!!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

I have to respect the girlfriend, gotta make sure she's ok with a house full of strangers


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

We just need the backyard lol


----------



## muskrat24 (May 27, 2011)

Not really in the hobby yet. Still in the planning stages haha but I'm from around Mansfield, Oh.


----------

